

Entrepreneurs We Love: Jessica Mah (YC S10) - mchafkin
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20101201/indinero-fixes-money-management.html

======
maxklein
I think that's one attribute that the U.S will always be at an advantage over
other countries - the energy level.

Personally, I think that the attribute of just being energetic, being able to
work for long, and being able to just keep thinking all day in different
directions is not something that should be underestimated at all. I think it's
really important.

Many of the successful people I have met just have that constant energy and
seem to be constantly thinking, while the people who settle into a mediocre
life seem to be those low energy, dull people.

Even the manic energy of depression seems to beat the steady niceness of some
people.

One thing I keep noticing over and over again is what I call "mental
laziness". You see people who work long hours, but they do it without really
applying energy. They think of small problems, think of small solutions and
end the day content. But there is no mental energy being constantly radiated.

When I read articles about such people like Jessicah, I imagine they must have
pretty high energy levels to be able to maintain such a schedule constantly.

~~~
abstractbill
Just in my own experience [1] this is not a U.S vs the rest of the world
thing: It's literally _Silicon Valley_ vs the rest of the world. I've seen a
lot of "steady niceness" outside of the Valley.

[1] I've lived in London, and on both coasts of the U.S, each for several
years. YMMV of course.

~~~
enjo
That's simply not true. Maybe if you live in a really tight technology bubble
(but even that that's not true). Silicon Valley hardly has a lock on energetic
entrepreneurs.

More than that you'll find a similar level in a ton of other verticals. Go
hang out on wall street sometime and tell me that your not seeing a lot of
mental energy expended.

I'd hesitate to call this a U.S. thing. The one thing our culture does do,
however, is bubble these people to the top.

------
pchristensen
I understand that Jessica has chosen to be the "face" of InDinero, but aren't
her cofounders working just as hard?

~~~
srgseg
Her being the sole brilliant young face of the company is a brilliant PR move.
She shouldn't feel bad about that, it benefits her co-founders more this way.

------
wallflower
Jessica Mah reminds me of Christy Jones who started Trilogy. Go Jessica!

<http://www.ladieswholaunch.com/magazine/christy-jones/1006>

[http://www.girlgeeks.org/innergeek/inspiringwomen/jones.shtm...](http://www.girlgeeks.org/innergeek/inspiringwomen/jones.shtml)

------
will_lam
I'll give it a shot once there's Canadian support... took years for Mint to
get Canadian support, but let's see what happens.

------
PonyGumbo
I look forward to trying Indinero again once they get through these early
growing pains.

